# MMAF Graphics Competiton (1) Voting



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

*It's time to vote!*

This week's competiton was to re-create/create an MMA poster of your choice, fake or real, and all of them turned out good.

The voting will last long enough for people to get their votes in, and until it seems that no one else is voting. This generally takes 2 days or so.

*You may not vote for yourself*

The Entries:

*KryOnicle*







*RyanRFC​*








*Toxic*







*BrianRClover​*









*HitOrGetHit*








*Ground'N'Pound​*









*Intermission*








*Killstarz​*








*Good luck, guys!​*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I had to go with Kry.

I have a man love for PRIDE, and, let's face it, he did a great job on that poster.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i was torn between Kry and Toxic. Went with toxic in the end cos i love a good photoshop and that is some real nice work.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted for Toxic as well.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Between Kry and Killstarz for me. Have to say I prefer Kry's though. Love a bit of PRIDE style.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I liked everyone's a lot, but ultimately went with Toxic. I love the way that his poster looks. You sir, are amazing with PS! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Everytime I see a old Pride Poster, I am in Love!

So there is no way I would give my vote to anybody else then Kry :thumbsup:

Really Kry I Love it!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Everytime I see a old Pride Poster, I am in Love!
> 
> So there is no way I would give my vote to anybody else then Kry :thumbsup:
> 
> Really Kry I Love it!


Kry was my second choice and I really thought about it for a bit. I love the way the poster looks and the PRIDE idea was awesome!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep Hit, Toxic was my second choice as well^^

but you made it on the podium too for me


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yep Hit, Toxic was my second choice as well^^
> 
> but you made it on the podium too for me


Good to hear! :thumbsup: 
I am not nearly as good as Toxic or Kry but this was my first poster and although I can see some flaws, I have learned a lot from the tips that I received and I am pleased with the overall outcome of my work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Good to hear! :thumbsup:
> I am not nearly as good as Toxic or Kry but this was my first poster and although I can see some flaws, I have learned a lot from the tips that I received and I am pleased with the overall outcome of my work. :thumbsup:


This was my first poster too, but yours turned out wayyyy better than mine lol...

Great comp, ill join every single one that we get going


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> This was my first poster too, but yours turned out wayyyy better than mine lol...
> 
> Great comp, ill join every single one that we get going


Thanks for the compliment. Much appreciated. :thumbsup:
I think that your came out very nice for your first time as well. It was a very interesting idea but a bit difficult to get everything just right.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Toxic hands down.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You all did a great job.

It's really tough to beat Toxic or Kry, they both have some serious shop skills.

Don't get discouraged, though, competing like this will help you improve a great deal, it did me that's for sure.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> You all did a great job.
> 
> It's really tough to beat Toxic or Kry, they both have some serious shop skills.
> 
> Don't get discouraged, though, competing like this will help you improve a great deal, it did me that's for sure.


It's all good. I love playing around in Photoshop and this was a cool and a new idea for me so it was fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Between Kry and Killstarz for me. Have to say I prefer Kry's though. Love a bit of PRIDE style.


Need to vote up there pal! *points*  

Some really good submissions this time. Another close battle with Toxic is always welcome! Best of luck to all  

Killstarz was a pleasant surprise, hope you stick around and enter more man! Really liked HOGH and Inters as well.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KryOnicle then Toxic's.....sorry Ryan Kryo got my vote!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's been 2 days, and the voting is slowing down quite a bit. 

I'm caling it: Kry is the *WINNER!*

Congratulations, creds on the way.

Toxic comes in second, but I'm not sure if he wants me to send him 10k or not lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Great job evereyone and congrats Kry! This was awesome and it was a good turnout! Be on the lookout for the next GFX competition!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks very much for everyone who voted! Muchos appreciated. Was a great competition!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Thanks very much for everyone who voted! Muchos appreciated. Was a great competition!


Congratz man


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done Kry!


----------

